# ترنيمة:لية لابسه يا أمي اسود :مؤثرة جداً



## حبة خردل (22 فبراير 2010)

*فقط علي منتدي الكنيسة العربية 

ترنيمة:لية لابسه يا أمي اسود اكثر من رائعة

الصيغة : MP3

الحجم: 4 ميجا

النقاء عالي جداً
4shared



​Mediafire


​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي ليك علي تعبك*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## gamel_hammer (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا  للمجهود الرائع الترنيمه جميله ومعزيه جدا والصوت جامد وممتاز


----------



## Mason (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الترنيمة رووووووووووووعة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## حبة خردل (23 فبراير 2010)

*بجد شكراً جداً يا جماعة علي تشجيعكوا ليا 

علي مجهودي المتواضع جداً ودة لانه أول موضوع ليا لكن وعد مني بمواضيع اكتر في الفترات القادمة

وبرضه حصري علي منتديات الكنيسة العربية​**صلوا من أجلي*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا للترنيمه والمجهود


ربنا يباركك*


----------



## حبة خردل (23 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للترنيمه والمجهود
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك*



*متشكر جداً علي كلامك الرائع*​


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (23 فبراير 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااااااا على الترنيمة كنت عايزاها من زمان. ربنا معاك صلي لاجليييييييييييييييي*


----------



## Neriman (23 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسى كتير على الترنيمة الروعة*
*وشكرا على المجهود*
*                  وربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## شايب ميخائيل (24 فبراير 2010)

الترنيمة جميلة ربنا يعوضكم خير
ويجعلكم سبب نعمة


----------



## حبة خردل (25 فبراير 2010)

nermeen magdy قال:


> *شكرااااااااااااااااا على الترنيمة كنت عايزاها من زمان. ربنا معاك صلي لاجليييييييييييييييي*


*في الخدمة دايماً يافندم وصلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكي*​


شايب ميخائيل قال:


> الترنيمة جميلة ربنا يعوضكم خير
> ويجعلكم سبب نعمة



*ربنا يخليك وشكراً جداً علي كلامك الجميل​*


----------



## حبة خردل (25 فبراير 2010)

neriman قال:


> *ميرسى كتير على الترنيمة الروعة*
> *وشكرا على المجهود*
> *                  وربنا يبارك حياتك *



*تحت امرك يا فندم وربنا يبارك حياتك انتِ*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى لك كتير
المسيح يعوضك


----------



## noraa (26 فبراير 2010)

الترنيمة جميلة بس لاسف مش mp3 ياريت لو تحولها  علشان الموبيلات


----------



## السريانى0 (26 فبراير 2010)

:download:السريانى0سلام المسيح الزى يفوق كل عقل اتمنى المزيد والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم:download:


----------



## الأخت مايا (26 فبراير 2010)

كل الشكر لك على هذه الترميمة


----------



## حبة خردل (28 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> ميرسى لك كتير
> المسيح يعوضك



*ربنا يباركك وشكراً جداً​*


----------



## حبة خردل (28 فبراير 2010)

السريانى0 قال:


> :download:السريانى0سلام المسيح الزى يفوق كل عقل اتمنى المزيد والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم:download:



*شكراً جداً عل كلماتك وان شاءالله ف ترانيم كتيرة حلوة جاية في الطريق​*


الأخت مايا قال:


> كل الشكر لك على هذه الترميمة



*شكراً جداً علي مرورك ​*


----------



## السريانى0 (28 فبراير 2010)

:t9::t9:اشكر تدالغضو حبة خردل على الاهتمام بالرد والرب يسوع يعوضةخيرا صلوا من اجلى


----------



## حبة خردل (28 فبراير 2010)

noraa قال:


> الترنيمة جميلة بس لاسف مش mp3 ياريت لو تحولها  علشان الموبيلات



*يا فندم الترنيمة mp3 , وكماااان تنفع تشتغل علي أي موبايل والدليل​*





​


----------



## minabobos (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الترنيمة رووووووووووووعة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## حبة خردل (5 مارس 2010)

*


minabobos قال:



			شكرا على الترنيمة رووووووووووووعة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


في خدمتك دايماً يا مينا*​


----------



## Tota Christ (5 مارس 2010)

*ترنيمه جميله جدا
مرسى ليكى​*


----------



## حبة خردل (7 مارس 2010)

Tota Christ قال:


> *ترنيمه جميله جدا
> مرسى ليكى​*



*مرسي ليكي انتي يا توتة *





​


----------



## for give me (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا جدا الترنيمه حلوه خالص 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## tena.barbie (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا جدا على الترنيمة
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## حبة خردل (8 مارس 2010)

for give me قال:


> شكرا جدا الترنيمه حلوه خالص
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم



*مرسي علي مرورك الرائع..الرب يباركك*​


----------



## حبة خردل (8 مارس 2010)

tena.barbie قال:


> شكرا جدا على الترنيمة
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع



ربنا يباركك .. مرسي علي مشاركتك​


----------



## kary_alfy (8 مارس 2010)

شكر علي الترنيمة الجميلة و ربنا يبارك كل من له تعب فيها


----------



## الخمس نجوم (9 مارس 2010)

محتاجة منكم صلاة كبيرة من اجل سلامى


----------



## حبة خردل (9 مارس 2010)

kary_alfy قال:


> شكر علي الترنيمة الجميلة و ربنا يبارك كل من له تعب فيها


*شكرً ليكي..ربنا يبـــــــــاركك​*​


----------



## حبة خردل (9 مارس 2010)

الخمس نجوم قال:


> محتاجة منكم صلاة كبيرة من اجل سلامى



*صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكي وتحميكي ..مرســــــــي ليكي*​


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (31 مارس 2010)

ررررررررررروعة


----------



## smsmpop (1 أبريل 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااااااا  على الترنيمة كنت عايزاها من زمان. ربنا معاك صلي لاجليييييييييييييييي*


----------



## حبة خردل (1 أبريل 2010)

عماد موسى ذكى قال:


> ررررررررررروعة





smsmpop قال:


> *شكرااااااااااااااااا  على الترنيمة كنت عايزاها من زمان. ربنا معاك صلي لاجليييييييييييييييي*




مرسي جداً

في خدمتكم دائماً

ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## bedooooosm (1 أكتوبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## max20102010 (1 يناير 2011)

جااااااااااااااااااامده جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alb2alb (2 يناير 2011)

ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## alb2alb (2 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## ايمن مونة (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الترنيمة اللى بتعزى قلوبنا


----------



## حبة خردل (3 يناير 2011)

bedooooosm قال:


> thanksssssssssssssssssssssss





max20102010 قال:


> جااااااااااااااااااامده جدااااااااااااااااااا





alb2alb قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعبك





alb2alb قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااا





ايمن مونة قال:


> شكرا على الترنيمة اللى بتعزى قلوبنا



*::ليتمجد اسم المسيــــح في جميع أقاصــي المسكونة::
*​


----------



## just member (3 يناير 2011)

جميلة جدا 
شكرا الك\
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2011)

ممتاز يا " *حبة خردل* "  ..

أسمحيلي بتقييم شخصك الغالي ..  ..


----------



## nadeen (3 يناير 2011)

مشكوره الترنيمه مؤثره وفي غايه الروعه
عاشت الايادي


----------



## Ramzi (3 يناير 2011)

انا سمعت الترنيمة هاي على القنوات المسيحية.... و عن جد دمعتي نزلت

اللة يرحم الشهداء برحمته


----------



## +bent el malek+ (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا يبارك تعبك*

*بس الظاهر انى الرابط مدتة انتهت لو تقدرى ترفعيها تانى يا ريت بعد ازنك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أكتوبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *ربنا يبارك تعبك*
> 
> *بس الظاهر انى الرابط مدتة انتهت لو تقدرى ترفعيها تانى يا ريت بعد ازنك*​


* اللينك شغال تمام يا حبيبتى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/227518884/142f3e20/Leh_Labsa_Ya_Omy_Aswd.html

ورفعتهالك على الميديا فاير 
http://www.mediafire.com/?bdzfrxooqcwffe8
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (27 أكتوبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> * اللينك شغال تمام يا حبيبتى
> http://www.4shared.com/file/227518884/142f3e20/Leh_Labsa_Ya_Omy_Aswd.html
> 
> ورفعتهالك على الميديا فاير
> ...



مرسي يا قمر علي اهتمامك وتم اضافة الـ ميديا فاير للموضوووووع


----------



## RASHY19_7 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جميله جدا جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## بنت الديان (2 أبريل 2012)




----------

